# Good Blood Angels Tac Marine Squad Loadouts?



## 4wrdmomentum (Oct 12, 2013)

Any ideas on a loadout for my tacmairines im assembling? They came in the Battleforce i bought. I have a squad of Assault Marines assembled all of them with bolt pistols and chainswords except sergeant who has a powerfist.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't go wrong with giving everyone bolters with one or two plasma or meltas!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Moved to 40K Tactics so it gets more answers.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

The standard is always good - flamer and ML. This gives you great versatility, able to deal with hordes fairly easily and MCs and light vehicles thanks to krak and that s8 shot. Another option is meltas - either dual melta (MG/MM) or the mg and a ml. This is for when you know you're going to be facing tons of vehicles, and not many infantry units. In general though, I would keep the meltas for those assault marines you're getting (if you take 2 BFs you can put 2 flamers in each tac. and the meltas in an assault squad, plus the DC with their own crazy shit). You could also go for dual plasma (PG + PC) for removing masses of MEQ and TEQ. This is, however, a bit more expensive, so make sure it's worth it first.

Cheers! Good luck mate


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I like running my BA tactical marines in 5 man squads mounted in Razorbacks. Any true ten man squads I take are allied in either from IF or DA.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

You could always go the "Flesh Tearers route." You can kit bash the tactical guys with assault marine weapons. You keep them with backpacks and get cheaper transports or use the Death Company jump packs if they didn't use them. This gives you lots of assault marines and Death Company but you have to look elsewhere for Heavy weapons.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd use them as bodies for Assault Marines - either use the combat weapons and pistols you have, or order some more online along with 10 Jump Packs. Save the Heavy Weapons for a Dev squad later on. BA Tacticals are pretty poor compared to their Assault Marine brothers, or even Scouts.


----------

